# Black Hole at Canada Post's Mississauga Sorting Plant...



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I had an Expresspost parcel leave Canada Post's Stoney Creek plant last Friday en route I suppose to Mississauga and no tracking since. Anyone else experiencing long delays in the Toronto area? I know they closed down a shift because of the virus....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Why post this in the for sale secction?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm disappointed. I wanted to buy a black hole.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I just got a refund from Amazon for a lost package(arrival was supposed to be 2 weeks ago)...the tracking shows it in Toronto...and that`s it, no update past that point.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Guncho said:


> I'm disappointed. I wanted to buy a black hole.


You still can. Ya just can`t get it delivered by Canada Post.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Guncho said:


> I'm disappointed. I wanted to buy a black hole.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I sent a Jacket back to Vancouver for a warranty return. it sat in Mississauga for over a week. No tracking. But it finally showed up there a few days ago. I'm surprised the sorting plant is still operational after sending a few hundred employees home to quarantine.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Why post this in the for sale secction?


It's in the non-music related section of sales, and my post is about sales. I had to choose a prefix to post.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> I sent a Jacket back to Vancouver for a warranty return. it sat in Mississauga for over a week. No tracking. But it finally showed up there a few days ago. I'm surprised the sorting plant is still operational after sending a few hundred employees home to quarantine.


Right....Until this incident I've been impressed with CP for pedal shipments. I usually get them early. Oddly enough I received a pedal from Ottawa, sent last Friday, on Monday, using just regular post.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

coyoteblue said:


> It's in the non-music related section of sales, and my post is about sales. I had to choose a prefix to post.


This area is for _*selling*_ items, non-music related items.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

sulphur said:


> This area is for _*selling*_ items, non-music related items.


Can't see a more suitable place. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

coyoteblue said:


> Can't see a more suitable place. Sorry to bother you.


The Open Mic section didn't occur to you?

No bother, just pointing it out.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Even though this isn't the spot for this thread here's the reason for Mississauga delays...

Deliveries might be delayed


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I bought a pedal on reverb from a guy in NWT on the 20th. Was supposed to be here on the second but got here yesterday. Didn't sit in Mississauga too long. 
I also had a package get hung up a christmas time. Just sat where it was dropped. But once it started tracking again it was here in good time. It was too bad though as a couple items were gifts.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

I have an amp that was shipped from Quebec on the 23rd. Still not here. Tracking shows that it's delayed, that's all. I spoke to a Supervisor at Canada Post (after an hour of waiting), and she said that it probably arrived at the Mississauga sorting centre on the 25th and it's probably just sitting there because of the delays. Hopefully should be here next week but either way I'm glad I bought additional insurance for the full amount of the amp.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

As was posted above, there is a massive Covid outbreak at the Gateway facility, which has included the death of one employee. Things are going to be fucked up there for a while.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Yeah, the delays are definitely understandable. These really are unprecedented times.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

If you want horror stories about Canada Post, go visit the CanadaPost subreddit, but like most online forums, people are there only to complain. Canada Post suspended service guarantees since late March because of Covid protocols, which however hasn't stopped them from taking a premium for Xpresspost and Expedited service (with no delivery guarantee). Black Friday and Christmas turned things into a complete shit show with them. No updates on tracking packages allegedly being delivered but weren't, going to wrong cities, weeks or months delayed etc etc. The latest outbreak @ Mississauga just added to the chaos known as Canada Post.

My experience was mixed. Sent a large parcel (skis and gifts) before Christmas to BC from Ottawa, by CP's cutoff date and 4-day service to get there for Christmas. Tracking didn't update for over 2 weeks from "Accepted at Post Office". Two and half weeks later with no other updates in the tracking, it's been "Processed" in Richmond BC which is a nightmare centre at the best of times. Two weeks after that it finally arrives in Kelowna at it's destination. Strangely, it has a Whitehorse YXY airport label on it meaning that it took a 5000km extra side trip to get to either Richmond or Kelowna. So about 4 weeks for 4-day service.

2nd experience was a couple of weeks ago, small parcel, same destination Kelowna from Ottawa, dropped off 3pm Friday, delivered Tuesday afternoon, 3 business days, tracking updated at each step. No rhyme nor reason for the huge difference.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My dad ordered an item on Dec 21, and as if earlier this week it has been officially lost. 

I ordered an item from a third party vendor on Amazon on January 5th, and it just showed up on Tuesday. My item had been at customs at the border for pretty much a month.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

It seems several of CP’s busiest depots, TO, MTL and QC for sure, are all shite right now.

If you can have things shipped FedEx or CanPar your much better off.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

2 years ago, I ordered a speaker from Ohio.
It made it from Ohio to Mississauga in 1 day.
Sat in Mississauga for 37 days with no tracking.
And then took a week after that to get from Sauga to Barrie.

Similar story for everything ordered through CP since and especially since Corona.

If the seller won’t ship via UPS or Fed Ex.. I won’t buy it. Yes, it costs $1-20 more for actual shipping. But it’s a very small price to pay for knowing that the item is going to arrive, and in a relatively timely fashion.

ordered a bunch of hardware from California last Monday through UPS. It arrived Tuesday afternoon. $22 shipping, $35 duties and still $170 cheaper than I would have paid after taxes and after a 1-2 month wait by ordering the exact same parts through L&M.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Out of 6 items ordered to come to Orillia, 3 arrived in good time, 2 where said to be lost . 1 of the 2(string ferules) came yesterday. The trace still says there both still lost. The last 1 was sent to Montreal and is on it`s way back. Just the way it is . The good news I saw my shadow the other day!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Price?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

starjag said:


> Price?


Priceless information provided free of charge.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

TimH said:


> It seems several of CP’s busiest depots, TO, MTL and QC for sure, are all shite right now.
> 
> If you can have things shipped FedEx or CanPar your much better off.


Barrie too. I've watched parcels arrive there and stay there for 6-7 days before they begin moving again. Not just once, and not just Christmas, probably 8-10 times in the past year.

Two weeks ago I received Christmas cards from two people, one in Peterborough, ON, the other in Owen Sound, ON. Both cards were mailed well before Christmas.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

In november...i bought a pedal on reverb from a shop in toronto...CP kept it in mississauga for 8 days...then sent it to richmond BC fir 4 days ,then back to Missisauga for another 6...i coukdve driven to get the pedal and did a 14 day quarantine in the time it took to get here...but, CP says, it knows what its doing

Also i november i bought my partner a christmas present...tracking number is lost...and so is the present...no oneknows where it is...the seller graciously gave me a refund....

Funny enough...i met someone that works for CP last spring...told me they were working lots of overtime due to soo many packages...i saw them again in the fall...still stupid busy, but CP had cut routes and hours...the person almost lost their house...it seems almost like bad management more than anything


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've stopped using CP unless someone specifically asks for it. CP from GTA to Montreal took nearly a month for me. UPS took 24h. I think anyone will gladly pay the extra few bucks to get UPS delivery at this point.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> 2 years ago, I ordered a speaker from Ohio.
> It made it from Ohio to Mississauga in 1 day.
> Sat in Mississauga for 37 days with no tracking.
> And then took a week after that to get from Sauga to Barrie.



I've had stuff take a week or more to get from Gateway in Mississauga to my place, and I live in Brampton! I am only 21kms from that facility but it took them that long to get it here.

About ten years ago my parents mailed something (just a normal letter sized envelope) from our local post office to a company in the south end of Etobicoke, and it took three weeks to arrive.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I'm disappointed. I wanted to buy a black hole.


I've got a hole in me pocket....you can have.
Well, half a hole anyway...


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Checked tracking on a pair of jeans I bought from Amazon...The jeans were within an hour of my house on Friday(London), now they are in Richmond B.C. for some strange reason. This pair is to replace a pair of jeans that went missing during shipping 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

So in stark contrast to the CP situation, Princess Auto has it's shit together, and this isn't the first time I have gotten stuff from them like this.

Yesterday I placed an order at 10am, at 2:30pm I get a notification it's been picked up by Purolator - not just shipping info submitted, "picked up". It's coming Sudbury (?) to Ottawa Purolator ground service. Arrived in Ottawa 07:15, out on truck for delivery at 09:21 and will probably be here before noon.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Amazon ships a lot of stuff here with Intelcom. OCS uses them too. Lightening fast.

Like most here. I heard about the sorting facility in Mississauga experiencing delays because of Covid.

I still seem to be receiving my bills however.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I still seem to be receiving my bills however.


I'm quite sure that CP processes bills of any nature as " EXTREMELY HIGH PRIORITY "


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> I'm quite sure that CP processes bills of any nature as " EXTREMELY HIGH PRIORITY "


You're right, but I'm willing to do my part and allow them to relax on that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> So in stark contrast to the CP situation, Princess Auto has it's shit together, and this isn't the first time I have gotten stuff from them like this.
> 
> Yesterday I placed an order at 10am, at 2:30pm I get a notification it's been picked up by Purolator - not just shipping info submitted, "picked up". It's coming Sudbury (?) to Ottawa Purolator ground service. Arrived in Ottawa 07:15, out on truck for delivery at 09:21 and will probably be here before noon.


Meh, that's nothing.

A few minutes ago something arrived from Amazon Prime.

The packing slip said "You're about to order this".


Now _that's _fast.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Meh, that's nothing.
> 
> A few minutes ago something arrived from Amazon Prime.
> 
> ...


whoa, that's a bit scary when Amazon starts doing predictive ordering for you 😆 (unless it's something that is regulary scheduled)

Amazon is opening a sizeable distribution centre literally 5 minutes from my place in Ottawa. While not a s big as the one they opened a couple of years ago just east of town, it's for small items and electronics. Same-Day Prime shipping will likely happen.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> I have an amp that was shipped from Quebec on the 23rd. Still not here. Tracking shows that it's delayed, that's all. I spoke to a Supervisor at Canada Post (after an hour of waiting), and she said that it probably arrived at the Mississauga sorting centre on the 25th and it's probably just sitting there because of the delays. Hopefully should be here next week but either way I'm glad I bought additional insurance for the full amount of the amp.


Was that the Two Rock?? Ya. I'd be calling CP too if that wasn't showing up!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> whoa, that's a bit scary when Amazon starts doing predictive ordering for you 😆 (unless it's something that is regulary scheduled)
> 
> Amazon is opening a sizeable distribution centre literally 5 minutes from my place in Ottawa. While not a s big as the one they opened a couple of years ago just east of town, it's for small items and electronics. Same-Day Prime shipping will likely happen.


I often get same day or next day with Amazon.

But no, so far they aren't doing any ordering for me.

I was kidding of course.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Got me some stuff coming from BC, hope it doesn't stop in TO to get here !


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Meh, that's nothing.
> 
> A few minutes ago something arrived from Amazon Prime.
> 
> ...


Last Monday night I ordered a few small things on Amazon. They showed up the next day just after noon. They hadn't even showed up as shipped yet on Amazon or been charged to my Visa yet.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> Last Monday night I ordered a few small things on Amazon. They showed up the next day just after noon. They hadn't even showed up as shipped yet on Amazon or been charged to my Visa yet.


Amazon listens to everything you say so they already had it shipped before you ordered it. Haha..


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Amazon listens to everything you say so they already had it shipped before you ordered it. Haha..


They can deposit a few million dollars in my bank account any time now. I promise I'll remain a loyal customer.


----------



## gcwillis (Feb 6, 2021)

coyoteblue said:


> I had an Expresspost parcel leave Canada Post's Stoney Creek plant last Friday en route I suppose to Mississauga and no tracking since. Anyone else experiencing long delays in the Toronto area? I know they closed down a shift because of the virus....


Actually I'm having the same issue, though its some parcels show up some don't, but everything from USPS via Canada post shows up a lot sooner than things sent within Canada.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Ill add to your story some more...
Bought an item from a guy outside Montreal...he shipped it CP on monday...xpresspost...3 day shipping...it was supposed to be here yesterday....it sat at the post office he mailed it from, from monday morning until 6am yesterday morning when it 'left in transit'...this morning, the delivery time switched to monday...as of 5pm tonight, its still in transit from montreal...so, i called CP...
Well sir, we've waved all our guarenteed delivery times due to backlog...
(I felt like The Champ) I says pardon? It sat at the lost office for 3 day before it shipped, and as of right now is still in transit, and the last time i drove to montreal it surely disnt take me more than 36hrs to get there from kingston...you can't waive your guarenteed delivery and still charge people for the same delivery times...

Long and short...its now almlst 10pm...still says _in transit from montreal_ and i placed a complaint that will surely got nowhere


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't read this thread but I ordered some monitors from L&M last Tuesday at noon, they shipped by 6:00 PM that day and I had them by 9:30 AM Thursday; so two days from ordering.


----------

